# Linux talent shortage drives up salaries



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> It pays to be a Linux expert, and if you have any needs that are not being met by your employer and you have Linux skills, now might be a good time to start making some demands.


More


----------



## Zarnak (Jan 24, 2012)

Swedens market is actually trying to solve this shortage by having special 2-year high school courses in Linux and Network Systems Management. (A course I'm currently taking) The school is not allowed to keep education people within these subjects if the shortage disappears though.
I find it really exciting that linux- and unix-based solutions are on the rise.


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

A lot of people are unaware how widespread Linux use is. I was one until I read this:
http://www.focus.com/fyi/50-places-linux-running-you-might-not-expect/

Some real big ones!!


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Zarnak said:


> Swedens market is actually trying to solve this shortage by having special 2-year high school courses in Linux and Network Systems Management. (A course I'm currently taking) The school is not allowed to keep education people within these subjects if the shortage disappears though.


Does that mean it's taken off the curriculum all together or is just not mandatory?


----------



## Zarnak (Jan 24, 2012)

The whole course is removed from the schooling system. Well.. Removed in that form. But Linux-courses are somewhat rare in Sweden and it seems to mostly exist on the high school or university level of education so the output of linux-administrators sure isn't high.

The school I'm attending, which claims to be the only one in Sweden with that course, only has one class per year with roughly 45 people in it so there won't suddenly be an overflow with IT-administrators.


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Zarnak,
Looks like you've cornered the market!!

Richard


----------



## Zarnak (Jan 24, 2012)

Well. That's actually the case for all businesses.
In the case of linux however, it is just to uncommon (Well invisible to the common man) for the non-IT-interested person to be a viable course in school.
Which really is a wonderful thing since that means the school gets 45 linux-interested people of varying skill level who studies there every year. 

Although linux-use is evolving. Currently the government runs linux-servers, IKEA has linux all the way out to the cashiers desktops not to mention TeliaSonera and other larger corporations in Sweden.
Hopefully this will go as far as to become more widespread as well as illuminate people that there are other alternatives besides Mac OS, Windows while also opening the way for other *nix's like BSD.


----------

